# Tau Pre Orders up



## redemptionlife (Mar 26, 2009)

They're up and I quite like them, no money but I do like them..

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...e.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Hm..they combined the Skyray and Hammerhead kits. Granted that means just adding a single sprue to the box but it's still and interesting change.

The new stuff looks pretty good. I'm glad to see Tau getting some love. Now maybe we'll see less Marines everywhere...At least for a little while.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Zion said:


> Hm..they combined the Skyray and Hammerhead kits. Granted that means just adding a single sprue to the box but it's still and interesting change.
> 
> The new stuff looks pretty good. I'm glad to see Tau getting some love. Now maybe we'll see less Marines everywhere...At least for a little while.


Actually they didn't, one of the kits have always had all the sprues whilst the other one lacked one. Reason was because of the turret part being on the same sprue as the weapon part so they had to include that sprue in the other kit.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Actually they didn't, one of the kits have always had all the sprues whilst the other one lacked one. Reason was because of the turret part being on the same sprue as the weapon part so they had to include that sprue in the other kit.


Ah, fair enough. Well now it's just the one big kit it seems.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone notice the Tyranid 1 click in amongst it all ?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Anyone notice the Tyranid 1 click in amongst it all ?


Yup, seems out of place.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Yup, seems out of place.


I wonder if that is an "oops" moment and there is a new Nid release in the wings ?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Anyone notice the Tyranid 1 click in amongst it all ?


Oh, so I'm not seeing things and going crazy.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I wonder if that is an "oops" moment and there is a new Nid release in the wings ?


 Nope, it looks like its a click of some staff members army used in a WD bat rep.



Necrosis said:


> Oh, so I'm not seeing things and going crazy.


You're not seeing things. But, you _are_ going crazy.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> You're not seeing things. But, you _are_ going crazy.


You can't be going crazy if you already are crazy.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Necrosis said:


> You can't be going crazy if you already are crazy.


True. But the next step up from crazy is looney...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> True. But the next step up from crazy is looney...


Well I don't think I'm as crazy as MadCowCrazy.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Shut up and take my money GW!


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't play Tau, but I will at least get the Codex, as I am a curious person.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope that there are a lot of bandwagoners this time around since its an alien army.  

Not really liking the Sun Shark Bomber. Looks like it will be one of those things I`d shoot down with everything in the arsenal as soon as I see it just so that I don`t need to look at it. The XV104 is not in my taste either... 

The rest are OKish in my opinion.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the Tau but my current armies are eating all my money. Hopefully I'll borrow a friend's codex and check out how scary this stuff is before I have to fight it.

The Tyranid hoard, which the description says features in the WD was probably what spawned those "'Nids next" rumors from about a month ago.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like they've tweaked the Devilfish too, presumably to allow the huge drone from the pathfinder kits to be attached into it. 

Well codex ordered, I've only been waiting for this since I got back into the hobby this time last year!


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

They had a typo on the crisis suit commander, they've fixed it now. It origionally said:


> It comes with a large amount of options, allowing you to personalise your miniature, including a plasma rifle and a *psychic* ion blaster.


But they fixed it now to.


> It comes with a large amount of options, allowing you to personalise your miniature, including a plasma rifle and a cyclic ion blaster.


For a moment I was worried they'd completely fucked the tau fluff.

I don't think they did tweak the devilfish, just repainted the same model. Much better paint job though.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

HOGGLORD said:


> I don't think they did tweak the devilfish, just repainted the same model. Much better paint job though.


You could be right, I thought the lights were new.... But no, they are there on the one I built.....


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The devilfish is the same but the new pathfinder drone can go in its centre "turret/copula" what that does I have no idea

I preordered a riptide codex and pathfinders from wayland, never purchased from them before but they have 30% off all preorders atm £35 for a riptide is actually reasonable!

Am I the only one who hates the firewarrior HQ? He just looks fat rather than armoured. I also really dislike the new broadsides, but happy with the old ones 

Liking the pathfinders but shocked their still an FA choice, thought they would go to troops

Darkstriker and the tank commander look ok


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Barnster said:


> The devilfish is the same but the new pathfinder drone can go in its centre "turret/copula" what that does I have no idea
> 
> I preordered a riptide codex and pathfinders from wayland, never purchased from them before but they have 30% off all preorders atm £35 for a riptide is actually reasonable!
> 
> ...


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Just preordered almost £500 worth, I have been waiting for this codex for bloody ages. Can't paint any of the big stuff till the wife remembers where she put my compressor though


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Something that springs out to me is the price differential between the US and Aus seems to have narrowed somewhat.

The Riptide is $85 US and $90 Aus, the big Shadowsun set is $712 US and $994 Aus.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

No discredit to GWs model but I still prefer Fildunn's rendition.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Am I the only one who hates the firewarrior HQ? He just looks fat rather than armoured. I also really dislike the new broadsides, but happy with the old ones
> 
> Darkstriker and the tank commander look ok


I disagree with the broadside I like the new ones, the old ones were a pain to make look like they weren't statues.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The new tanker is really just a tau version of Cronus and I think I like him more than FW tank commander

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Tau/TAU-ACCESSORIES/TAU_TANK_COMMANDER.html

Obvious they put him in a unique battlesuit so that people couldn't just convert one though which is a bit low 

Its rare that I say I like finecast but darkstrider just looks better the more I look at him


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Awfun said:


> No discredit to GWs model but I still prefer Fildunn's rendition.


Well a one off kitbash has a lot more freedom of design than something designed for mass manufacture.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I'm going to need a *lot* of magnets in the near future.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Going on £200 pre-order done... and that's without any special characters, and a 2nd fighter as the only duplicate box. This'll all get more expensive when I actually get a look at the codex and see what I want more of...

But thank you to Wayland for the extra large discount - it could have been worse


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Anyone notice the Tyranid 1 click in amongst it all ?


It's the army being used for the White Dwarf bat rep.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Only thing that bums me out about this is the bat rep tau army. That's the painting scheme I wanted to do! Will get a few to paint up and go from there though. Still working on my DA so dont know how committed I am going to be to tau even though I like them.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Loki1416 said:


> Only thing that bums me out about this is the bat rep tau army. That's the painting scheme I wanted to do! Will get a few to paint up and go from there though. Still working on my DA so dont know how committed I am going to be to tau even though I like them.


You can still do them, just because someone else had a similar idea doesn't mean you can't do it.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 28, 2013)

yes, but then itd seem like Loki1416 was just copying them. its a great paint scheme though. 

i say go and paint a small army with that scheme, and then go back to your DA.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

It was my main choice to paint Tau that way, but I have a few others I'm curious to try out. Can even do two detachments, one in the blue scheme and one in another.


----------

